# Broken Dishwasher Handle: Fix or Replace?



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Howdy!

I just bought a house and the dishwasher handle is broken (see attached photos). Technically I can open and close it (using a screwdriver), but it is a pain. I want to either have a permanent fix or replace the whole thing.

Thoughts? How hard would it be for me to fix? Or should I have a handyman come in to fix it? Or should I just replace the entire dishwasher? (If I were to replace it I would buy a sub-$500 model from Lowe's.)

Thanks!

Matthew


----------



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Note that you can see where someone previously had cut out a hole around the handle...

Matthew


----------



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Would this do the trick?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AR74L6

Matthew


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Yes that is the style of latch assembly you require. I would grab the model and serial found around the inside of the door or on the front side of the unit when you open the door. From there you can match up the specific number required.

I would also recommend replacing the shroud for safety sake.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine did the same thing. I ordered the replacement from repairclinic.com at 5:30 pm. Had it in my hands the next afternoon. You need to make sure that when you remove the back, that you do not damage the plastic. I have to get a new back for our's, because there is a crack above the Left hinge.

Time to swap out, took me maybe all of 15 min's.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

katanna said:


> Would this do the trick?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AR74L6
> 
> Matthew


That looks like the right one Matthew.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

katanna said:


> Note that you can see where someone previously had cut out a hole around the handle...
> 
> Matthew


Same here. Ours curves around the handle. I am wondering if the previous owner, did that, thinking that it would help release the latch better.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

very common problem with the Maytag dishwashers, you can either replace the handle or replace the assy as one piece, either way its an easy fix


----------



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

If you cannot find the correct replacement this handle looks like a good candidate for a 3d printer. Of course you would have to be a techie whiz to do it, but the piece is definitely simple enough.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

imautoparts said:


> If you cannot find the correct replacement this handle looks like a good candidate for a 3d printer. Of course you would have to be a techie whiz to do it, but the piece is definitely simple enough.


That handle assembly is a standard one for any unit that Maytag & Whirlpool has manufactured for the past 5 years. As for a 3D printer. The output would not be strong enough to handle the abuse those handles get every day.


----------



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks all!

Thanks to gregzoll's suggestion I went to repairclinic.com and ordered one for about $35. It came in and worked great... but I still was unhappy with the dishwasher, so I ended up buying a new one anyway. (I replaced it myself though!) I am still glad that I replaced the handle as I am planning on selling it for cheap.

Matthew


----------

